# Bekomme immer Adressfehler



## JohnDoe (10. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass, meist spontan, bei Programmen ein Speicheradressfehler auftritt. Es kommt dann immer diese Meldung:

Die Anweißung in "0x10009d6f" werweist auf Speicher in "0x00040000". Der Vorgang "written" konnte nicht auf den Speicher durchgeführt werden.

Das geschieht bei den unterschiedlichsten Programmen´, aber meist dann ,wenn ich Progeramme deinstallieren will. Das nervt ziemlich...

Ich hab auch schon versucht, den Speicher gegen einen anderen Auszutauschen, der Fehler blieb aber auch dann.

Was kann ich dagegen tun? Ich bin am verzweifeln...


----------



## melmager (11. Februar 2003)

versuch mal den speichertest:

ftp://ftp.heise.de/pub/ct/ctsi/ctramtst.zip

aber erlich gesagt ich glaube nicht an eine speicherfehler ich würde eher auf motherboard tippen

aber anyway lass den speichertest ein paar stunden rödeln dann machtste am besten noch ein scandisk mit oberflächenprüfung um die festplatte auszuschliessen


----------



## JohnDoe (12. Februar 2003)

Ich fürchte auch, dass das MB was weg hat...

Verdammt, der Rechner muss noch bis ende des Jahres halten, denn jetzt lohnt nicht, da ich in 1 1/2 Monaten zum Bund muss


----------

